# First Tomato!!



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I am the first to call it!! LOL Put on about Mar 31 st. I planted ~ Feb 22.

Common, I know some of y'all did better.

Later
R3F


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I found a itty-bitty one this morning on a Heatmaster that was blooming when I bought it,so I guess that's kind cheating.Good for you Mr.Red3Fish.I hope it's the 1st of many many for you.Bought time we had a good tomato year.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I haven't seen any yet .


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

from mar 27


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm no where close its still to cold up here.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Too cold for me also. It was 40 Saturday morning at the lake so everything is still in a dormant state right now.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Look at ole Stinkbait embarrass me! I bet he had a grow light in his garage and started Feb 1 !! LOL!! 

Later
R3F


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Those tomatoes look great!! Can't wait to get a few here.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I know, I know...without pics, it doesn't matter...or in this case, it doesn't 'mater.

I haven't counted yet, but I'm guessing I have on the order of 5 dozen 'maters among my 21 plants. The one plant I did count (Roma) has nine by itself. My Celebrities and Purple Cherokee have them as well.

Plants are about 3' now....Planted on Mar 4.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I only put out four celebrity plants and have one tomato on each at this time but several blooms. Thanks rain.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

SwampRat said:


> I know, I know...without pics, it doesn't matter...or in this case, it doesn't 'mater.
> 
> I haven't counted yet, but I'm guessing I have on the order of 5 dozen 'maters among my 21 plants. The one plant I did count (Roma) has nine by itself. My Celebrities and Purple Cherokee have them as well.
> 
> Plants are about 3' now....Planted on Mar 4.


Ok...I went and did a count, I was a little off....112 'maters on the vines. Some of them bigger than ping pong ball size.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I planted way earlier than I ever have. Won't do this again. I had to cover them one night because of the freeze. The nights are still to cool up here. The plants have barely grown at all. 
The night time temps have been in the 40's. Maters don't grow much in 40 degree nights. They really like 70 degree nights and 90 degree days.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Approaching golf ball size on a BHN 444. Some day I'll get a teenager to teach me how to post pics. (I hope)


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jm423 said:


> Approaching golf ball size on a BHN 444. Some day I'll get a teenager to teach me how to post pics. (I hope)


If I can figure it out I know you can. I know absolutely nothing about a computer. 
I got my first computer 8 years ago.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I have an Early Girl that is coming along.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nada on my wife's plants get but it's been pretty cool some nights here as well still.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

These warn days are waking my plants up. I was caging mine today & saw two maters about the size of a grape. Can't wait.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have lots of blooms but the way this wind has been blowing on top of my hill they may be pollinating plants Northwest of San Antonio rather than here!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jm423 said:


> I have lots of blooms but the way this wind has been blowing on top of my hill they may be pollinating plants Northwest of San Antonio rather than here!


No bees ?


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Very few.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> Look at ole Stinkbait embarrass me! I bet he had a grow light in his garage and started Feb 1 !! LOL!!
> 
> Later
> R3F


They were bought at the nursery late Feb early March I believe. Since we had a warm winter I took a gamble and got stuff in the ground early this year.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Stinkbait what variety are they ?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I too took a gamble the 1st of March and lost.Even covered up,I lost all 38 plants.I read where MeadowLark had planted Heatmasters,so I bought some when I replanted.So far,they're out-perfoming the Celebrity and Purple Cherokee's by a mile.They're putting more into blooming and putting on tomatoes than plant growth,plus the plant is a much darker green.If they always put on early and fruit into the heat of summer,I got me a new favorite.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

my sweet millions have little maters, celebrity just a few. they were in cages and wrapped with frost cloth unti l4/3 when i unwrapped them because the limbs were getting outside cages and cloth was beating them off.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Stinkbait what variety are they ?


Early girl I believe, I forgot to look when I took the pic, got these today, yellow ones are lemon boys


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Those very first tomatoes are so fantastic!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I picked my first two today also. Getting them before the birds do. Wish I could leave them on the vine as long as Stinky... but I know better!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I picked my first two today also. Getting them before the birds do. Wish I could leave them on the vine as long as Stinky... but I know better!


Oh yeah, I was lucky. Some years I have a mockingbird around that will get every one of them so I pick as soon as they start to turn usually.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Just checking out my plants this evening....Four ripened cherry-sized Romas. It has begun!

Planted Mar 5 I believe.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a wild one that popped up in the front yard landscape from some tomatoes two hrs ago..... It's a Thai pink cherry.....I have about 50 on their but none are ripe.....the rest in the garden a tiny.....

Okra is a few inches high!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Dang it , I don't have any ripe yet . I did take a couple photos .


----------

